# Does anyone remember the rayovac workhorse 6volt spot/floodlight?



## Vinniec5 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a lead on a cpl of these new in the box from a house clean out but I can't remember what they look like. Anyone remember them? They tell me it takes a 6V lantern battery and its Square with a handle on top. i can't find any pics on google just the C-D-AA models like I had in the 80's. If anyone has pics or remembers them let me know if they're worth it before I tell my buddy to get them for me Thx in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Is it this one?


----------



## lctorana (Jul 1, 2009)

Or do you mean this?


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 2, 2009)

From what my friend described it sounds like the pic [email protected] has. Thx for the pics guys. I think I'm going to tell him to get them for me and take my chances on if their worth it. How bad could they be they're new lights? All light are good


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

If it's any help... according to the Flashlight Museum it's worth about $10.00 USD :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thx [email protected] Is that where you found the pic? I looked there too mustve missed it. hard to tell how big they are I'm guessing the battery sits in the bottom of the case. I like Lanterns anyway so Im happy. i don't remember seeing these in the stores, the regular workhorse models were pretty tough in there time these look like they're built like them. With that lens it looks like it has pretty good throw


----------



## n4zov (Jul 3, 2009)

There is one listed on Ebay with a "Buy It Now" price of $3.49.

290327371513	

There are also a couple of others listed.


----------



## savumaki (Jul 3, 2009)

The one I remember is the one 'Ictorana' posted; a basic light head and handle which is mounted on the battery using the two studs.
Had one and it worked very well for the designed work purpose.

I don't think I'd pay $26 for it.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=28506


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thx n4zov I got mine pre-garage sale for $10 (cost of lunch) Friend did me a favor least I could do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2009)

Vinniec5 said:


> Thx [email protected] Is that where you found the pic? I looked there too mustve missed it.



Sorry I made the picture the actual link itself (trying to save space in my post


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected]/Vinniec5-thats the light I've been using for the last few years for midnight cat fishing at Lock port,Manitoba.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 4, 2009)

How is it Andreas? How does it work as a spot/floodlight? Do you have a cpl of pics of it? I'd appreciate some photos so I could get a better idea of what I have coming
THX


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't have any beamshots of it in action.I use it to light up my tackle when I'm midnight catfishing-I have never used it to light a path in front of me so I can't tell you how well it would work.There are three switches on the back.One off/on-one spot/flood-and one to activate a red flashing light on the backside of the light.Remember,it has a small shallow reflector so it won't project a beam very far.Maybe an upgrade to the bulb will help.It uses a ROV K13 or PR13.I'm not sure which bulbs are brighter?


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 13, 2009)

finally received mine today And I nicknamed it the Poor-mans Battle lantern out of the 2 only 1 is serviceable. 1 was broken inside the box no biggie the other is in excellent shape. I put a New KPR-13 bulb in and RS Lantern Battery and its bright even with that funky flood/spot adj bulb height system throws a good spot. I happy with it as a backup or poweroutage lantern


----------



## Tinkerer54 (Mar 6, 2022)

Vinniec5 said:


> I have a lead on a cpl of these new in the box from a house clean out but I can't remember what they look like. Anyone remember them? They tell me it takes a 6V lantern battery and its Square with a handle on top. i can't find any pics on google just the C-D-AA models like I had in the 80's. If anyone has pics or remembers them let me know if they're worth it before I tell my buddy to get them for me Thx in advance:thumbsup:


This sounds like the one - 6 Volt std lantern battery. main light adjustable for flood or spot; Rear is red flasher. Just bought one new in the box for $25 on eBay. Front white main light uses KPR-13 bulb which will get upgraded to a 350 lumen Cree LED. Red flasher uses a E10 Screw Base bulb, and I already have 250 lumen E10 LED for that. I may have modify due to a neg polarity bulb tips, but I'll find that out when I actually get it. Quite a few of these on eBay just now.


----------

